# Deer stand



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I plan on building a deer stand this fall and was wondering if anyone had some pointers to give me. If you know where I could possibly get plans for one that may be helpful too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What type are u building? Is it in a tree? Do you want a box stand? Tri-pod stand?

Need more details.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

The stand will not be in a tree. I would like it to be about 15-20 feet in the air and be able to sit two people comfortably.


----------



## Kshunter (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm assuming you're looking to build a ladder type stand. From wood or metal? If you plan on having it for a while i'd deffinately recommend welding one. I used to build my own stands, but nowadays I can buy them about as cheap as can be made..unless you have free supplies


----------

